# What to stuff a chicken with?



## baking fool (Jul 8, 2007)

Tonite I roasted a chicken stuffed with a mixture of wild rice & diced onions & it came out excellent. What are some other things I can do?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 8, 2007)

Spinach and feta cheese
Prosciutto and fontina
Sundried tomato and pine nuts
Crabmeat
Tapenade


----------



## sattie (Jul 8, 2007)

cornbread and jalapenos
crawfish jambalya 
prosciutto/pecans/stuffing

Those above I have tried and liked very well.


----------



## college_cook (Jul 8, 2007)

Mushrooms.  Get some shiitakes and chanterelles and stuff the raw mushrooms inside the chicken.  They'll release all of their juices into the chicken and make it delicious.  Sauce with some reduced balsamic vinegar and you've got yourself a crowd pleaser.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 8, 2007)

cooked Italian sausage, wild rice, chopped pecans, onions and celery.

switch seasoned bread crumbs for the wild rice...add some hot chili flakes, add in some chopped olives or for a sweeter stuffing, chopped apple and golden raisins.

Many wonderful stuffings can be created.


----------



## JCook (Jul 8, 2007)

The other day I used boneless skinless chicken breasts and butterflyed them then stuffed them with sliced onion, jalepeno, and cream cheese and then wrapped them in bacon and baked them in the oven. It was realy good.


----------



## Dina (Jul 8, 2007)

Try stuffing it with monterrey jack cheese, canned diced green peppers, onions, crumbled toast, salt, pepper and paprika.  Mix all and stuff the bone-in sliced chicken breasts and bake for an hour at 350 degrees.  Use toothpicks to close up the chicken slit to keep the stuffing from overflowing.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 8, 2007)

if you like goat cheese, trust me on this.

sautee some spinach with minced garlic in evoo over medium heat until wilted. let cool, chop and mix with goat cheese. 

you can add chopped prosciutto, or diced mushrooms to add another dimension, if you want.

use mix to stuff chicken.


----------



## *amy* (Jul 8, 2007)

rosemary, thyme, savory or sage leaves, in any combination, plus a few herb sprigs
garlic cloves, lightly smashed
lemon - pricked or sliced in half
shallots, peeled and cut


----------



## *amy* (Jul 9, 2007)

I just remembered this one, if you want a "stuffing" type stuffing:

Apricot Amaretto Stuffed Cornish Hens


----------



## Renee Attili (Jul 10, 2007)

Cheese
Shrimp
Spices


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 10, 2007)

Are you talking about stuffing a whole chicken, or pieces? I would think cheese in a mixture inside the bird would end up a gloppy mess.

I don't stuff the whole bird.  I cook the dressing in a casserole and serve alongside.  Same for turkey.  The meat cooks more evenly and quickly without the starch inside.


----------



## miniman (Jul 10, 2007)

If you are talking about a whole bird, I often just put a lemon or orange, cut in half, in the cavity to help flavour the meat. You can also put flavoured butter under the breat skin.


----------



## Renee Attili (Jul 10, 2007)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> Are you talking about stuffing a whole chicken, or pieces? I would think cheese in a mixture inside the bird would end up a gloppy mess.
> 
> I don't stuff the whole bird. I cook the dressing in a casserole and serve alongside. Same for turkey. The meat cooks more evenly and quickly without the starch inside.


Sorry, This is for stuffed chicken breast. flatten breast, place in stuffing mixture, fold over and either grill or bake. I'll tell you it makes a very simple recipe but the flavor is yummy!!!!!!


----------



## StirBlue (Jul 10, 2007)

Chicken & Dressing for ONE

Using a microwave omelet maker, place one tbsp of ranch dressing in the bottom on one side.  Add 1/4 cup of box herb stuffing mix.  Cover with one boneless chicken breast (thawed & trim to fit) and add a tbsp of ranch dressing on top.  Close the container and microwave about 8 minutes on medium power (550-600).


----------



## ironchef (Jul 10, 2007)

Renee Attili said:
			
		

> Sorry, This is for stuffed chicken breast. flatten breast, place in stuffing mixture, fold over and either grill or bake. I'll tell you it makes a very simple recipe but the flavor is yummy!!!!!!


 
I think Chef June's post was directed towards Baking Fool. He/she did not specify in the original post as to whether or not this was a whole chicken or a roulade. Clarification is always good. It saves a lot of time and wasted energy. The problem with the original stuffing (wild rice and onions) is that it could be used to stuff both types of chicken. If the sutffing was say, sun dried tomatoes and pesto, it would be safe to assume that it was a roulade rather than the whole bird.


----------



## baking fool (Jul 10, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> I think Chef June's post was directed towards Baking Fool. He/she did not specify in the original post as to whether or not this was a whole chicken or a roulade. Clarification is always good. It saves a lot of time and wasted energy. The problem with the original stuffing (wild rice and onions) is that it could be used to stuff both types of chicken. If the sutffing was say, sun dried tomatoes and pesto, it would be safe to assume that it was a roulade rather than the whole bird.


 
i meant a whole chicken


----------



## buckytom (Jul 11, 2007)

oops, sorry bakingfool. the goat cheese i suggested is for a breast, as i'm sure you knew.


----------



## *amy* (Jul 11, 2007)

baking fool said:
			
		

> Tonite *I roasted a chicken* stuffed with a mixture of wild rice & diced onions & it came out excellent. What are some other things I can do?


 
Hi bf. I took your post to mean stuffing a whole chicken... so, another way to go, other than stuffing the chicken with lemon and herbs, is stuffing the chicken with an orange or lemon &/or lime, and herbs of choice. I usually, not always, prepare a bread/rice stuffing on the side. One of my faves is clam or oyster dressing/stuffing. Another bread-like variation to the amaretto and apricot stuffing recipe I posted, can be adding any fruit of choice, i.e. cranberries, dried apples, raisins, cherries, dates, etc. & chopped walnuts or toasted pine nuts - & place some herbs under the skin of the chicken while it cooks/roasts.


----------

